# will bankruptcy in the uk clear my governmernt debt , vat, tax ect. ?



## don (2 Oct 2012)

will bankruptcy in the uk clear my govament debt  ,vat,tax ect.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (4 Oct 2012)

don said:


> will bankruptcy in the uk clear my govament debt  ,vat,tax ect.



In simple terms any debt that you have whether actual or contingent (personal guarantee) will be written off in a bankruptcy, in the UK this includes Debts owed on tax and vat etc

Steve Thatcher

Www.debtoptions.ie


----------

